
Google throws the kitchen sink at Oracle in Android Java suit - aaw
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2010/11/12/12gigaom-google-throws-the-kitchen-sink-at-oracle-in-androi-1378.html
======
mikeryan
Isn't both parties throwing the kitchen sink at each other how the law
generally works?

Granted I'm only an armchair attorney (however my wife, twin sister, 3 good
friends, cousin - all attorneys). But it seems to me that the law generally
consists of the two parties throwing every conceivable charge at each other,
whittling these down to something realistic and then trying or settling those.

When its two behemoths the size of Google and Oracle, I'd expect them to be
armed with some fairly sizable sinks.

